# Rent by the hour - our shop is your shop...



## sawgs (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking for input... We have always offered individuals the opportunity to "strike a deal" with us; and use our equipment on an hourly basis. The concept isn't new; however, here in north-eastern Ohio, we have more requests than we can accommodate. That being said, I am looking for some input - is this something that you would utilize in the development of your business?

Has anyone done anything similar; put a rent-able shop together?

Looking for direction.


----------



## sawgs (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Talk with your insurance company. Talk with lawyers. Have liability forms drawn up that are specific to your state/county/town/zone/lease/yard/foot/inch/µm. The reason you _don't_ see this more often (aside from the obvious "we don't think it's a good idea to train our own competition") is that you become an entirely different type of business and insurance than just a "print shop" when you start renting things.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

I agree with Fenrir... liability could become a huge potential issue.

What machines would you be renting out? Would the customer be held accountable for any breakage?

The concept is interesting enough. Worst case scenario though, the results could be catastrophic.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I did this once many years ago to help a nearby shop owner hit by a fire. It was an absolute nightmare. We ran first shift and rented the shop to them on second shift. In spite of daily reminders, the shop was a mess every morning when we came in, the fridge was raided, trash left everywhere, their jobs left on machines when they left at night etc, etc, etc. Never again without having one of my employees on site as a supervisor. We were fairly compensated by a combination of payments from them and their insurance company but it just wasn't worth the other issues.

It is indeed an interesting concept though.


----------



## RawkstarApparel (May 30, 2012)

I've done this same thing. Very interesting topic. If you can have the liability covered and a supervisor, then why not as long as its in non operative hrs. These people are taking life off your equipment so charging them a decent price per hr is fair if they bring in their own materials. Over time you have someone reducing your overhead costs and possibly buying your machine for you! 
The other idea I had when renting my shop was charging them for clean up as well if they were messy. They'll learn fast that way.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

Rawkstar touched on what I was going to comment on, the beauty of renting out facilities is you have some control over the client. If they always leave a mess, raid the fridge, misplace things, etc., you can charge them extra or even flat out cut them off. Just make sure you put the consequences in the contract.


----------



## akinz (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone would be able to share how much they charge to rent out the facilities and/or how they calculated that? I'm reluctant to rent out my equipment, but I have a couple artist friends who want to be able to print their own shirts instead of paying to have it done. I would obviously have to spend time training them too.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

akinz said:


> I'm wondering if anyone would be able to share how much they charge to rent out the facilities and/or how they calculated that? I'm reluctant to rent out my equipment, but I have a couple artist friends who want to be able to print their own shirts instead of paying to have it done. I would obviously have to spend time training them too.


Firstly, you must know your monthly overhead expenses (utilities, labor, rent, ink, supplies, etc.). Once you have that total, divide it by 160 (4 weeks x 40 hr work week). For instance, if your monthly overhead expenses are $8,000 per month, your hourly breakeven point is $50/hr. You then add your desired profit per hour to this number.


----------

